
 Internet Recession Watch: Falling Ads, Taxes, Housing - nickb
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2007/10/internet-rece-2.html
======
garbowza
This article sure didn't provide much evidence of their hypothesis, besides
somehow equating the housing bubble to an internet recession. Their only other
point was that cyclical downturns begin gradually without much major
indication, which somehow means that we're in the beginning of such a
downturn?

------
spking
Henry Blodget has a pretty bad track record for making accurate predictions.

